# For those who run Formeron



## Lang (Apr 23, 2012)

For those who are running Formeron, do you use HCG on cycle or is it not necessary? I have Formeron n the way and would like to not buy anymore HCG if I can get away with it.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm on it now on cycle. No hcg necessary


----------



## Lang (Apr 23, 2012)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> I'm on it now on cycle. No hcg necessary



Dude, thank you so much for your response! The "boys" are staying close to normal size w/o much atrophy?


----------



## acemon (Apr 23, 2012)

The HCG is for something completely different in terms of what the formeron is used for. I use hcg while on for faster recovery. Some people run hcg just before they finish their cycle. The only thing with that is the concerns i read about de-sensitizing the leydig cells with the over abundance of hcg when you blast at high doses. 

To answer your question in short, no it's not neccesary but it sure is helpful when run properly. Good luck buddy


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Apr 23, 2012)

^ this. And yes there is atrophy but normal amount on cycle.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 24, 2012)

Using any AI has no bearing on whether you should use HCG or not. Formeron will not keep your balls up to size, HCG will.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwisT (Apr 24, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Using any AI has no bearing on whether you should use HCG or not. Formeron will not keep your balls up to size, HCG will.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



This


----------



## gamma (Apr 25, 2012)

^^ They summed it up ^^^^ not trying to sound like an ass but read up some bro all the info you will ever need is on the this site to get started .


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 27, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Using any AI has no bearing on whether you should use HCG or not. Formeron will not keep your balls up to size, HCG will.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



truth!! dont be foooled man..if your running say a  10 or 12 weeks test only cycle you dont "need" hcg but it does help


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 27, 2012)

bro your balls are the most important aspect of recovery.  so why don't feller's use HCG Is beyond me.   Faster recovery = more gain's.  Your nuts will be shutdown longer if you don't use HCG.   The longer your shutdown the size you gained whiddles away.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 27, 2012)

HCG is cheap to!  dont skimp out on it..its such easy shots to...little baby slin pins ha


----------

